

Seven Inches, Four Months, A Number One Sales Target: How Asus Built The Nexus 7 - mwilcox
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielnyegriffiths/2012/08/06/seven-inches-four-months-a-number-one-sales-target-how-asus-built-the-nexus-7/

======
joshmattvander
That is a title that wouldn't make it through my spam filter.

